# Underdrive pully question



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm thinking about a Unorthodox underdrive crank pully for my 02 3.5se 5mt but unsure about any adverse effects it may have. Anybody have one and if so does it have any effect on the electrical system or a/c.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

from what i read, it does andversly affect the electrical system unless you go with different size pulleys. If you get the same diameter ones, you will be fine and still gain HP.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I think I'll go ahead and get the stock diameter one. I'm just not convinced on changing the sizes on stuff on the motor yet. If it was supposed to be smaller then they would have made it smaller. But I agree with the making it lighter.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Also check to see if there are certain belts that need to be used as well. We may need to use different belt with the pulley upgrade.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Go with whichever pulley UR makes. They test them to be sure you get the best performance without affecting the electrical system.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

i have the UR pulley. you do have to buy new belts as well. the instructions will tell you what size to use. as far as power, all that can be felt is a faster rev and it is increadibly easy to screach your tires. the main reason i got it is that while you are driving and you switch on the AC, you can feel some lag in the car. once the pulley is on, it no longer lags. you cant even feel when the ac has been turned on.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Did you get the OEM size or did you get the smaller pully?


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

this is what i got


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Looks like that's what I'll be getting. :thumbup:


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Well guys, i really appreaciate the help. I will also be getting that here in the next few weeks.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

these are the replacement belts. i went with the gates belts because they were recomended by UR

BELTS
VQ35 **note: QR25 uses original belts**
GATES K060408 Altenator & A/C
CarQuest - K060408
NAPA - 25-060408
AC Delco - 6K408

GATES K040300 Power Steering
CarQuest - K040300
Ultra Last - K040300
NAPA - 25-040300
AC Delco - 4K300


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

craigqc said:


> these are the replacement belts. i went with the gates belts because they were recomended by UR
> 
> BELTS
> VQ35 **note: QR25 uses original belts**
> ...


So that is two seperate belts for two seperate pulleys? I may misunderstood. I thought there is only one pully which is for the crank pulley, right?


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

the pulley has 2 belts on it. one goes to the A/C, the other is for the power steering. you only change out the central pulley which controls both of the remaining 2 pulleys


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

thanks  :thumbup:


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

from .net:

Nissan Shop Manual belt removal instructions (use for UDP installs).. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Volume 1, page EM-12. Instructions for removal and installation of accessory drive belts.

REMOVAL
1. Remove front RH engine side cover.
2. With box wrench, and while securely holding the hexagonal part in pulley center of automatic tensioner, move the wrench handle in the direction of arrow (CW) (loosening direction of tensioner).
3. Insert a rod approximately 1/4 inch in diameter through the rear of engine into holding boss to fix tensioner pulley. Leave tensioner pulley arm locked until belt is installed again.
4. Loosen auxiliary drive belt from water pump pulley in sequence, and remove it.

INSTALLATION
1. With box wrench, and while securely holding the hexagonal part in pulley center of automatic tensioner, move the wrench handle in the direction of arrow (CW) (loosening direction of tensioner).
2. Insert a rod approximately 1/4 inch in diameter through the rear of engine into holding boss to fix tensioner pulley. Leave tensioner pulley arm locked until belt is installed again..
3. Hook the auxiliary drive belt onto all of the pulleys except for the water pump pulley. Hook the drive belt onto water pump pulley last.
4. Release tensioner, and apply tensions to belt.
5. Turn crankshaft pulley clockwise several times to equalize tension between each pulley.
6. Confirm tensions of belt at indicator is within the allowable use range.
o Check the auto-tensioner indication when the engine is cold.
o When the new drive belt is installed, the range should be A.
o Visually check entire belt for wear, damage or cracks.

Note: The 'A' range is the first two (from the left) marks on the tensioner.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I put on my UR pulley and the sway bars. Slight gain but you can feel it. It was a pain but the machanics finally got it.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

skootz1 said:


> I put on my UR pulley and the sway bars. Slight gain but you can feel it. It was a pain but the machanics finally got it.



So far i have:

AEM CAI
Nismo S-Tune sway bar set
UR under drive pulley
Mossy performance exhaust


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I have mine ordered. How long did it take for the install? I was planning on doing it on a Saturday while I was at work, one of my guys in the back is going to help me do it and I'm just curious what we're gonna be getting into. Also, where do you get the gates belts from? I live in a little ass town and all we have is an advance auto, we don't even have a super wal-mart, just an old fashioned little original one.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

OK, I found a place that sells gates belts but ran into a problem, the k060408 is in stock at 15.95, but they don't show a k040300 is available, only a k040305 or a k040295. They said there was about 1/2" difference in the size. Has anyone else found this belt or did you use a different one???


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> OK, I found a place that sells gates belts but ran into a problem, the k060408 is in stock at 15.95, but they don't show a k040300 is available, only a k040305 or a k040295. They said there was about 1/2" difference in the size. Has anyone else found this belt or did you use a different one???


You can use the k040305. Thats what I got. Its the smaller belt, the one that controls the power sterring i believe. You will just have to tighten the belt a little more. It took about an hour. The only problem that i ran into was that it started to squeil because the machanic didnt tighten the retention pulley (its the one that controls the other belt, the big belt. I am not sure on the names, lol)

I just got my car dyno'ed. I am pushing at the wheels 224.0 HP and 244.3 T. Not too shabby. I have gained so little with all the mods i have done. Am i not doing something else that i am supossed to do? So far i have:
UR Pulley (2LB Pulley)
AEM CAI
Mossy performance exhaust

Have you got yours dyno'ed yet? Do you know where i can find stock 3.5 SE Altima Dyno figuers?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

skootz1 said:


> You can use the k040305. Thats what I got. Its the smaller belt, the one that controls the power sterring i believe. You will just have to tighten the belt a little more. It took about an hour. The only problem that i ran into was that it started to squeil because the machanic didnt tighten the retention pulley (its the one that controls the other belt, the big belt. I am not sure on the names, lol)
> 
> I just got my car dyno'ed. I am pushing at the wheels 224.0 HP and 244.3 T. Not too shabby. I have gained so little with all the mods i have done. Am i not doing something else that i am supossed to do? So far i have:
> UR Pulley (2LB Pulley)
> ...


No dyno yet, there's no place close to where I live that does it that I know of. But I'm sure I'm pulling around the same thing, I have a NISMO CAI, Mossy Exhaust, and the UR pully on order. My next project is the Stillen strut brace and sway bar. I'm still saving for the Stillen headers, they say it dynos 26 more HP & 22 more T at the wheels. It does away with all 3 cats, but we don't have emissions around here so that doesn't affect me to much. As far as I know, the headers are the biggest bolt on gain available. I want to go with a custom turbo set-up, but my wife kinda frowns on the price, said I could do it after I buy her a new van...which really sucks!!!


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> No dyno yet, there's no place close to where I live that does it that I know of. But I'm sure I'm pulling around the same thing, I have a NISMO CAI, Mossy Exhaust, and the UR pully on order. My next project is the Stillen strut brace and sway bar. I'm still saving for the Stillen headers, they say it dynos 26 more HP & 22 more T at the wheels. It does away with all 3 cats, but we don't have emissions around here so that doesn't affect me to much. As far as I know, the headers are the biggest bolt on gain available. I want to go with a custom turbo set-up, but my wife kinda frowns on the price, said I could do it after I buy her a new van...which really sucks!!!


Yeah, here in Cali we have emissions and if i put the headers on i wont be allowed to drive the car nor will it pass california's visual smog. I have the Nismo sway bar set and my next upgrades will be a Stillen strut brace, Stillen rotors and i plan to paint my calipers red or i will look for some AM red ones. The turbo souinds cool. The wifes right, the price is steep. Do you know where i can get a chip mod? Who does them? I think i will get a pretty big HP increase with that.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

The only ECU upgrade I'm aware of is Technosquare. You have to send the unit to them, it's around 500 bucks. NPM did a section on it for our car on their project altima. I plan on giong with it in the future when I decide I can take the downtime with the ECU shipped off.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> The only ECU upgrade I'm aware of is Technosquare. You have to send the unit to them, it's around 500 bucks. NPM did a section on it for our car on their project altima. I plan on giong with it in the future when I decide I can take the downtime with the ECU shipped off.


Is it easy to remove? I checked the site and guess what????????????????

I live in Torrance, right up the street from them, lol. Its not even two blocks away, lol. I can have it done in a few days tops, lol. thats great.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> No dyno yet, there's no place close to where I live that does it that I know of.


Reeves performance

Green Street

Warner Robins GA


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

skootz1 said:


> I have gained so little with all the mods i have done. Am i not doing something else that i am supossed to do? So far i have:
> UR Pulley (2LB Pulley)
> AEM CAI
> Mossy performance exhaust


Because your wasting your time and money. Do the CAI to clean up the engine bay, not for the 5 HP you might get, and the 3.5 altima is very efficient from the factory, throwing on an exhaust pipe and a pulley will show no to extremely minor gains.

If your looking to make big power, buy a car that is more modification freindly and has more aftermarket support.


----------



## digitalbow (Dec 6, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> Because your wasting your time and money. Do the CAI to clean up the engine bay, not for the 5 HP you might get, and the 3.5 altima is very efficient from the factory, throwing on an exhaust pipe and a pulley will show no to extremely minor gains.
> 
> If your looking to make big power, buy a car that is more modification freindly and has more aftermarket support.


Efficient? Right. Go FI


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> Because your wasting your time and money. Do the CAI to clean up the engine bay, not for the 5 HP you might get, and the 3.5 altima is very efficient from the factory, throwing on an exhaust pipe and a pulley will show no to extremely minor gains.
> 
> If your looking to make big power, buy a car that is more modification freindly and has more aftermarket support.


Well for under 2grand, i gained about 29 extra horse power. After i do a chip mod, my car should respond to the after market parts. The chip upgrade will give me more HP because of those mods. And i would say that a CAI, Exhaust and Pulley alone have made some good gains for my Alty. And its not just an exhaust pipe, its an entire exhaust system upgrade replacing the mufflers and the 2 1/4 piping. I really didnt spend a hole lot of money either. I thin ki did pretty god with the gains i got.

Yeah i am filthy rich, i will just go buy a new car


----------



## 3.5altman (Jan 5, 2006)

yea im about to order my or pulley also.. shout out to all my georgia folks :cheers:


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

What's up! I think you'll be happy once you get that pully on. It gave me a little bit more power, but you can't really feel it much. I still think it was worth the money though.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

29 hp (which is doubtful) for 2 grand is not a good ratio for your horsepower dollar.

but, hey, if your happy with it, thats all that really matters. good luck


----------



## digitalbow (Dec 6, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> 29 hp (which is doubtful) for 2 grand is not a good ratio for your horsepower dollar.


Doubtful, why?


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Well after all the mods i have done, most machanics think i have paid over 5000. Its not doubtful, its actually fact and its on paper. I have dyno results for my car. I can email them to anyone. Give me your email and i can send them to you. 

When the Alty SER starts off at about 29,000. I think its pretty good. Seeing since i paid 26,000 for my alty. Plus, it has more WHP then a Maxima or a SER! SO i think my WHP gain is worth what i paid. Also, my 3.5SE alty dyno's at about 195 WHP. After the mods then with went to 224.1, so its about 29.09 WHP gained, but for fuck sake i will drop the .09.lol

Doubtful, lol.

224.1 WHP
249.0 WTQ

Mods that i have done:
AEM Cold air intake
UA Race pulley
Mossy performance exhaust

Oh and Nismo sway bars.


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

I didn't bother to read this thread because if you dont know the effects of the crankshaft pulley you shouldn't even be buying it. You should know its also called a Harmonic Balancer, what this does it reduces the vibration into the motor so i sugest you buy a good name brand other then something cheap off ebay.


----------



## 3.5altman (Jan 5, 2006)

ya, well the vq35 engine is internally balanced thanks to nissan. BUT I personally will only buy UR pulley. :thumbup:


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

KraZThug said:


> I didn't bother to read this thread because if you dont know the effects of the crankshaft pulley you shouldn't even be buying it. You should know its also called a Harmonic Balancer, what this does it reduces the vibration into the motor so i sugest you buy a good name brand other then something cheap off ebay.


Funny you should say that.

When i called Unorthodox racing they said that the fraise harmonic balancing was a myth. There is no such thing as harmonic balance according to UR. I had my mechanic tell me the same thing, that the crank is harmonically balanced and that i should put the pulley on. I called UR and asked them and they said it was a myth. Needless to say, i have not experienced anything with my pulley except a slight gain in WHP. If you dont believe me, then call UR: (631) 586-9525, Option 3

and i thought the VQ35 is internally balanced, which it is. Thanks for the info 3.5altman


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

skootz1 said:


> Funny you should say that.
> 
> When i called Unorthodox racing they said that the fraise harmonic balancing was a myth. There is no such thing as harmonic balance according to UR. I had my mechanic tell me the same thing, that the crank is harmonically balanced and that i should put the pulley on. I called UR and asked them and they said it was a myth. Needless to say, i have not experienced anything with my pulley except a slight gain in WHP. If you dont believe me, then call UR: (631) 586-9525, Option 3
> 
> and i thought the VQ35 is internally balanced, which it is. Thanks for the info 3.5altman


Well as far as a myth goes? You might believe who ever you want, as far as Believing what parts brand you should get from other people. I've been on the automotive industry for the past 5 years or so, i even went to automotive school, worked in shops, and even worked for Advance Auto Parts my self In most cases it was called Harmonic Balancer, about the nissans have their motors internally balanced i didn't know im not a nissan person and i dont think i would ever be. I own a drag DSM my self and im not saying im a automotive master or anything but i do know my shit. Alot of people who talk to you and helps you thorught forums and suggest you what parts to get have never gotten their hands greeced. All their knowledge is from sitting infront a computer reading like your and most people do to learn.

-=Joel=-


----------



## 3.5altman (Jan 5, 2006)

KraZThug said:


> Well as far as a myth goes? You might believe who ever you want, as far as Believing what parts brand you should get from other people. I've been on the automotive industry for the past 5 years or so, i even went to automotive school, worked in shops, and even worked for Advance Auto Parts my self In most cases it was called Harmonic Balancer, about the nissans have their motors internally balanced i didn't know im not a nissan person and i dont think i would ever be. I own a drag DSM my self and im not saying im a automotive master or anything but i do know my shit. Alot of people who talk to you and helps you thorught forums and suggest you what parts to get have never gotten their hands greeced. All their knowledge is from sitting infront a computer reading like your and most people do to learn.
> 
> -=Joel=-


well that may be true for some folks, but all I learn is hands on. i got three homeboys with altima 3.5 and I do all the work on there cars cause I know my shit. but any ways homie check this out http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november02/altima_ur/ make sure you read that second to last paragragh real good... :cheers:


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Ah, the cluelessness continues.

You worked at advance auto....wow, i wouldnt be bragging about that if i was you. I have yet to meet anybody behind the counter at advance auto who knows thier head from a hole in the ground.


Yes, there are harmonic balancers. Some cars use them, some dont. Any body who tells you they dont exist is a freaking retard and should not be giving automotive advice.

on some cars, the crank pulley bolts to the harmonic balancer. They are 2 separate pieces, both required. apparantly this isnt the case on the 3.5.

to the dude who spent $2K on his car for 25 hp, and had mods listed as intake, pulley and exhaust, if you spent $2K for those three things, you got robbed.

You guys just crack me up. If you want to go fast cheaply, go buy a 5.0 stang, put heads, intake (a manifold, not an air cleaner) , headers, camshaft, a few other odds and ends and gain around 100 HP for $2 grand, not 29.

lmao...


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> Ah, the cluelessness continues.
> 
> You worked at advance auto....wow, i wouldnt be bragging about that if i was you. I have yet to meet anybody behind the counter at advance auto who knows thier head from a hole in the ground.
> 
> ...


LoL you hit the nail right on the head. Like stated above i went to automotive school, for such ignorants like your self working for advance auto parts is not working as a mechanic but close with them. Also, you work with more then 500,000 parts in stock and being a team leader for store 9179 district 41 i should know more then what a o2 sensor is and how it looks like. About getting a 5.0 stang to go fast cracks me up, but anyways you know what they say "Boost gets you laid" i'd be nice for u to live close to me and owning a stang like you said to bring you out my "Hoptie" 
90 Eagle Talon TSi AWD @27psi only thing you might see left would me your knowledge failure. But not to argue with you, you were correct not every car got harmonic balancers, i didn't know altima's didn't have one, as you could see above i was just making a sugestion. 
I know what you mean about people at advance auto parts not knowing wtf they talking about, i go in there and laugh at their stupid asses thats why after a year of working there and getting paid $7.50 an hour and the store manager had to call me to help costumers i know i was getting screw and i said [email protected], I haven't touched a car's engine in a year now, my drag car is sitting on my drive and i've been trying to get other projects out of the way


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Let me give you a clue. Nobody gives a shit where you went to school. If you have good knowledge, share it and move on. Going to school means jack shit.


You drive an Eagle Talon? Lol...enough said. Get your money back from that automotive school and go buy a real car.

why laugh at mustangs? I guess Ill spell it out for you, since you seem to be struggling with your tech. school education and all. 

This isnt about blown eagles vs. stangs. Im tired of seeing kids throw thier money into Altima's and think they have a race car. That isnt a realistic expectation and I think we both know why. My point was, why put a underdrive pulley on your altima for small to no gain when the car just doesnt have the aftermarket support to support a horsepower habit.

People love to throw money into thier cars, but they often choose a poor starting point. The altima has its merits, being a drag car isnt one of them.

And I gave a good example of a car (5.0 stang) that is cheap to build and has tons of aftermarket support to go fast on a budget.

Now go back to advance auto, I need some oil........


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

This thread just keeps getting better with every post! I have put a good bit of money into my Altima, and it is not and will not ever be a "race car". My dad and I built a 69 stang that runs 160mph in the 1/4 and holds the front wheels off the ground for 2 gears. Never have got it on the dyno, but there's really no way in hell a Altima will even come close to it no matter how much money you put in it. You can put every penny you have into any car you want, but when you're done, it still isn't fast enough to make you happy. There's the last 2 cts that I haven't invested into my car.


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> Let me give you a clue. Nobody gives a shit where you went to school. If you have good knowledge, share it and move on. Going to school means jack shit.
> 
> 
> You drive an Eagle Talon? Lol...enough said. Get your money back from that automotive school and go buy a real car.
> ...


LoL mustangs got balls, and i respect mustangs, i was thinking of getting one before i bought my altima, but since i have a life and always think ahead when i become a father, i bought a 4dr car for the family, but sometime soon i might get one and built it. I dont care weather they are cheap to build or not, but i just love to see the face of you ignorant people when you get spanked by a 4cld import i just laugh. So stop being ignorant and put your money where your mouth is. I agree on not being worth spending money on a sedan it's a waste of time and money i never said it was worth it, but for those of us that got money and dont give a shit on spending it on the altima we do so. Unlike you, owning a stang and talking shit on a Nissan forum and turning people down, i dont know what the F*** you doing here. and as far as you talking shit about "This isnt about blown eagles vs. stangs." i wont even argue because you wouldn't have ball's to bet a dime infront of a crowed to race my "blown eagle" 
V8 Hunter Be Back in Seconds........

Love you domestic people talk shit, but so sad shephard is blowing most of you away with a 7.976 @ 179.06 LoL


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Why dont you go take some English classes and then respond. Until then, I cant understand what your talking about, other than a bunch of shit coming from your mouth.

I think you said you were gonna build a turbo altima for your wife and kids to ride in? Boy, thats smart...lmao.


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> Why dont you go take some English classes and then respond. Until then, I cant understand what your talking about, other than a bunch of shit coming from your mouth.
> 
> I think you said you were gonna build a turbo altima for your wife and kids to ride in? Boy, thats smart...lmao.


Your a waste of time, there is no more to say to ignorant little fuckers like you. If you'd live close you wouldn't talking shit tough guy.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

KraZThug said:


> Your a waste of time, there is no more to say to ignorant little fuckers like you. If you'd live close you wouldn't talking shit tough guy.


Bring it. Ill put you where you belong pussy boy.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah, i paid 2 grand for an intake, exhaust, sway bars, crank pulley plus i had to pay for labor, as i don't work at schukcs, kragen or advanced auto like you guys do so i don't have this vast knowledge of hard core mechanic skills like you **** have. All that specialized training that you guys have from working long hard hours behind the counter. Or even the advanced knowledge you got from those mechanic classes you took online. I had to pay for labor also, lol. And its 29 WHP not 25. besides, we know i drive a grocery getter. I love it and its fast. 

This thread was originally about a crank pulley. I know my Alty is internally balanced. And yet i don't see anyone asking me for my dyno results. Alti9 came in here and talked shit about how doubtful it is to get a measly little 29 WHP out of my VQ35. So that right there tells me how vast, extensive and how knowledgable you are in the auto industry. 

If you two wanna cock fight about whos car can suck whomevers dick, please take it to the OT room and let WATSON and i enjoy our conversation about our UR Pulley. :thumbup:


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

And I still say your full of shit if you got 30 HP from a air cleaner, pulley and exhaust. Did you get headers for your 2G robbery? That might account for some additional power....

But hey, does it really matter what I think, as long as your happy with what you got, good for you.

Oh, and I would have installed all that for $100


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

Skootz1, I think you would have been better of with Intake/Exhaust and Cams instead of that pulley and sway bar, but i dont know if your looking for better performance. I wont be doing much to my VQ35 other then Intake/Exhaust/Cams Shafts/maybe a pulley and if i need a FPR as far as performance, but ill keep u posted to compare HP gain. Im currently working on my Carputer here is the link if you want to check it out. Im uploading pics everyday and the Fabrication Page should be up tomorrow night.
http://www.freewebs.com/limitedxpo/Carputer.html


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

KraZThug said:


> Skootz1, I think you would have been better of with Intake/Exhaust and Cams instead of that pulley and sway bar, but i dont know if your looking for better performance. I wont be doing much to my VQ35 other then Intake/Exhaust/Cams Shafts/maybe a pulley and if i need a FPR as far as performance, but ill keep u posted to compare HP gain. Im currently working on my Carputer here is the link if you want to check it out. Im uploading pics everyday and the Fabrication Page should be up tomorrow night.
> http://www.freewebs.com/limitedxpo/Carputer.html


I made a thread on it, if you care
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=1073475#post1073475


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> And I still say your full of shit if you got 30 HP from a air cleaner, pulley and exhaust. Did you get headers for your 2G robbery? That might account for some additional power....
> 
> But hey, does it really matter what I think, as long as your happy with what you got, good for you.
> 
> Oh, and I would have installed all that for $100


Ok, so what is your email address? I will send you the damn proof. Air cleaner, lol. I plan on doing more in the furture. Alti9, I think your mad because you over paid for theWHP you got or maybe you mad because i got more for my buck, lol. Your an idiot.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

skootz1 said:


> Ok, so what is your email address? I will send you the damn proof. Air cleaner, lol. I plan on doing more in the furture. Alti9, I think your mad because you over paid for theWHP you got or maybe you mad because i got more for my buck, lol. Your an idiot.


Who said I was mad? Overpaid for the whp I got? what are you talking about? 

Its real clear who the idiot is...lmao.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Any way, would you happen to know where i could get some headers for my Alty? I would prefer them with cats due to smog regs here in cali. Any info would be great.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

skootz1 said:


> Any way, would you happen to know where i could get some headers for my Alty? I would prefer them with cats due to smog regs here in cali. Any info would be great.


Stillen has them, but I don't think they are available with cats, or at least it didn't show them in my catalog. Hotshot does have them with the cats though, just as good, maybe even better, and a lot cheaper than $tillen. I'm going to get the Hotshot without the cats when I get the money saved up again. Had a new baby and my stash of cash kinda dissapeared.


----------

